# Algae Problem



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi, my 10 gal. unheated tank is overrun by algae, green and brown. It grows back faster than I can scrape it off, and is just...Icky. Would a Mystery Snail be helpful? Would my (docile) goldies bug it?:fish9:


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Algae eating snails that won't breed in freshwater.
live nerite snail | eBay


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No creature we attempt to use in controlling algae will do the job better than we can.
How long do you run your lights for.And what is your water change habbits(how much& how often)?


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

I keep the lights on from noon-ish until 8:30. I don't change water nearly as often as I should, but I'm working on that.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

As stated above, regular water changes will help. Also, Nerites are great. I personally have Malaysian Trumpet Snails, Red Ramshorn Snails, and Bladder Snails inhabiting my tank, along with Red Cherry Shrimp and a Bristlenose Plecostimus. They are my cleanup crew, and they do an amazing job. That's all in a 10 gallon, mind you.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Years ago I had a 10 gal with Goldie's & a BAD algae problem. algae thrives in over stocked conditions (how many goldies do you have??) with inadequate filtration & not enough water changes (too much poo & waste per gallon...which feeds the algae) IMO if you 1. Increase the size of tank, 2. Increase your filtration capacity, or 3. Increase your water changes you might decrease your algae growth..... Also the light thing mentioned above.... Good luck!

p.s. I don't mention overstocking to be fussy or mean... I think we've all been overstocked at some point, as I find myself now..... I'm doing 2-3 x wk water changes because I'm overstocked! :goldfish:


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, it is overstocked...I didn't mean to, it is my first tank, people at the petstore told me I could have four, couldn't and can't afford more filtration, had very little idea of how to maintain a tank, and many more factors. My aunt might be building a pond though, for her pleco, so I could put them in there eventually.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Is your tank in direct sunlight at all? That will make a tank explode with algae as well.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Buy dechlorinator and start changing 50% x2 a week.That's only 5 gallons at a shot ,not to much to do and will make a difference.Figure a schedule that works for you and stick with it.Water changes are a fact of keeping and done properly are superior to any filter .


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

yeah, if your viable option is water changes, get a routine that's comfortable enough for twice a week. i found the right shaped bucket that's easy to handle and a simple and cheap siphon that works well for me, so I can change 10 gal out of my 20 long in about 10 minutes - that's pretty quick. A lot of people here use Prime (by Seachem) as a water de-chlorinator - it goes a LONG way, so in the long run is an affordable and very effective water conditioner. I wish you well with your goldies - I love them! they're so full of personality.

also.... agreed about sunlight - it makes algae go wild!


----------

